# S&S Archery new Elite Archery dealer!!!



## mcupp (Dec 27, 2008)

*elite dealer*

Hi Steve, I'm just wondering how much a all black Z28 would cost to zip code 26537. there are no dealers located within 2 hours of me. 60lb max 27 1/2 draw. thanks, Mike


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Elite Dealer*

:bump: it up for Steve. He has been very helpful in answering all of my questions.


----------



## 31EX (May 23, 2008)

Good to hear it! I'm sure they will do good for you. I have shot their bows and they are pretty darn nice.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Good luck with a great bow, hopefully elite is finally getting more dealers out there for us, and we need more guys like yourself to make sure our bow is tuned to specs before it leaves the shop.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks for the kind words guys!!


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Guys, you better believe your Elite bow will be shooting lights out when you get it from Steve. Mine feels perfect and shoots great! I couldn't be happier with it. This guy really knows his stuff and enjoys what he does. He puts a ton of time into each bow and will make sure you are totally satisfied. 

2 Thumbs WAY Up!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I just purchased a new gt500 from Steve at S&S Archery .He went out of his way to get me the bow I wanted. He is Honest and fair and I could never find anyone else I'd rather do buisness with . Give him a call for a great deal on what your looking for. I know I will


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! I should be getting the "new" Z's in stock in a couple weeks. I am looking forward to posting up a review on them.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Next time I'm in Boise I will have to check out your shop!!


Kris


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey guys, for the rest of January I am going to be offering a *FREE* Limbdriver with any bow purchase or equivalent rest. Send me a pm and i'll see what I can do to help you out.
Steve


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

*Zzzz28*

WOW, just got done last night setting up a Z. After playing around with it and mapping some different string specs I cannot believe how fast this thing shoots for a 60lb bow. 30 DL and 60.5 lbs shooting a 400 grain arrow at 300fps, ibo'd at 338!


----------



## =>>>Elkillr===> (Dec 4, 2008)

*Very impressed with Steve's work!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Guys, you better believe your Elite bow will be shooting lights out when you get it from Steve. Mine feels perfect and shoots great! I couldn't be happier with it. This guy really knows his stuff and enjoys what he does. He puts a ton of time into each bow and will make sure you are totally satisfied.


+1

:thumbs_up


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks Rob, that Z is a sweet shooter.


----------



## jonathan007 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bump-Anxious to get set up. Pm sent


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

*gt500 tuned for Out West*

Here's a GT500 tuned with new Proline strings for Out West.
Specs 29 DL 72 lbs IBO 330


----------



## acuyouthguy (Jan 5, 2006)

so ummmm :embara: has my z came in yet..... ???

do you also make custom strings ?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Steve.. Just wanted to let the guys also know your one of the best CBE dealers out there as welll ,,,, Here's a picture of my new CBE quad 3/D sight and scope combo I just got,,, Great product and awesome prices guys! Steve is now my number#1 guy for all my new archery needs!.....


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*S&S Archery*



acuyouthguy said:


> so ummmm :embara: has my z came in yet..... ???
> 
> do you also make custom strings ?


Don't worry, Steve will take care of you with your Z. Steve is a great guy to work with.:thumbs_up Steve is a Proline string dealer and gets his custom strings from Joe at Proline Strings.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Hey Steve!


----------

